# Do you need a right to be depressed?



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2017)

*Right to Be Depressed?*
by Robert T. Muller, _Trauma Blog, York University_
April 9, 2017

_?I?ve got a right to be depressed.?_

 The song ?Fill in the Blank? by Car Seat Headrest explores living  with depression, and struggling to understand why it?s happening. The  chorus depicts common responses that people with depression often hear  from others, or even tell themselves:

_?You have no right to be depressed.? ?You haven?t seen enough of the world yet.? ?Stop your whining.?_

 The lyrics demonstrate the self-hatred that can come with mental illness. The first verse ends on:

_?If I were split in two, I would just take my fists, so I could beat up the rest of me.?_


----------

